# Buckeyes versus Rhode Island Reds



## forphase1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quick question for anyone familiar with both Buckeyes and Rhode Island Reds. I started keeping chickens about a year ago, incubated and hatched 25 Buckeye chickens, and after weeding out the boys and having a battle with either possum or racoons, I had 7 hens and 1 rooster. About 2 months ago a friend of mine decided to get rid of what chickens the coyotes hadn't killed, and gave me 3 Rhode Island Red hens. Here's my issue. I originally wanted a heritage breed, hence the Buckeyes. But I've got more people who want to buy eggs from me @ $4.00 a dozen than what I'm currently producing. The Rhode Island Reds seem to lay just about every day, while the Buckeyes seem to be more every other day. Do others here have the same observation about egg production between the 2 breeds? I'm trying to decide if I still with Buckeyes to increase my flock, or change to Rhode Island Reds. Thoughts? Other breed suggestions? Thanks!

P.S. I have 21 chicks that were hatched a few weeks ago...probably a mixture of Buckeyes and 1/2 Rhode Island Reds.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Meyers hatchery list buckeyes with 3 eggs/week production and RIR with 5/wk.

We've never had RIRs, so cant coment on the, but the buckeye production seems right.

I really like cuckoo marans for dual purpose birds...

Michael


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

I have kept both breeds for 4 or more years. What I have are derived from Show Quality breeders. I find that the Buckeyes out lay the Rhode Island Reds, especially in the winter months. I live where we have freezing temperatures from late November to as late as early April, with the exception of this past winter which was way warmer than any winter I have ever experienced. The Buckeyes are much hardier and with thier pea combs, I have no problem with frost bitten combs. The plus of the Rhode Island Reds is they lay a large size egg whereas the Buckeyes that I have lay a medium size egg. Also, I find the Rhode Island Reds to be a bit more "laid back" than the Buckeyes. It has been my observation that temperament has a lot to do with the strain or family genetics too. I brought in some new lines of Buckeyes last fall and they are more laid back like the Rhode Island Reds. If your birds are allowed to free range, I would suggest the Buckeyes for their hardiness over the Rhode Island Reds. The negative aspect of the Buckeye females is their tendancy to go broody often, cutting production down in their lay year.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

a blended flock might be your best route to take unless your heart is set on selling purebred buckeye chicks. 
both breeds have their shortcomings or pluses and they seem to compliment each other.


----------

